# May 2014 photo competition - From a different angle



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2014)

This month's competition is "From a different angle".

Photos of places, items or people that aren't quite the usual take on them. Different perspectives, different angles, maybe even different focal lengths, or however you choose to interpret it.


Entries:
· It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
· Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
· Last entry at midnight 31st May 2014
· Only use pictures you photographed yourself
· If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
· Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

· 1st June 2014 to midnight on June 3rd.
· Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
· Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
· 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
· It is the responsibility of the theme setter to count up the votes
· The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Kite flying at the Streatham Kite Day in April
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/kites-galore-at-the-streatham-common-kite-day-6th-april-2014/






Artwork on corrugated iron, Brooklyn 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/red-hook-brooklyn-street-scenes-graffiti-and-dock-views/






Subway dancer NYC
http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-york-city-subway-dancers-bust-out-the-hip-hop-moves-on-the-j-train/


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2014)

1. Wylam 




Wylam RHTT by ca2cal, on Flickr


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2014)

My first one for this month:

Birmingham University


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2014)

Entry 2

Humber Bridge


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Entry 2
> Humber Bridge
> View attachment 53287


I have a very similar view of the old Severn bridge!


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2014)

I suppose one can't enter an image which has previously been entered in an earlier subject?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I suppose one can't enter an image which has previously been entered in an earlier subject?


I don't see why not


----------



## albionism (May 5, 2014)

1) Brittle Trees


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 5, 2014)

1. Up above the streets & houses

(Struggling with adding images from Flickr again- can't get the size I want to post, & I don't want a clickable link, just an image)


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2014)

Nintendo Game Boy


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2014)

Good topic, I took some photos in Hiroshima that lends themselves to this perfectly




Japan 2014 - Hiroshima Peace Park by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Hiroshima Peace Park by simbojono, on Flickr




Japan 2014 - Hiroshima Peace Park by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 5, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 1. Up above the streets & houses
> 
> (Struggling with adding images from Flickr again- can't get the size I want to post, & I don't want a clickable link, just an image)



Loving your photostream btw.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 5, 2014)

Final entry for this month

"Up The Stairs"

 

Taken this afternoon at the Grand Central Hotel, Glasgow.


----------



## albionism (May 6, 2014)

2) I Love This Fucking Stupid Little Brilliant Bastard.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

Elevator


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

Smile, Baby!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2014)

Nikon


----------



## clicker (May 6, 2014)

1. Tree


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> (Struggling with adding images from Flickr again- can't get the size I want to post, & I don't want a clickable link, just an image)


Yeh, I've had a right fucking palaver with that too 


Set the picture to 'private' (erm I'll be honest I don't know if this is strictly necessary, I just always do it)
Click 'share this picture'
Select 'BBCode'
Select the size you want from the drop down menu (it drops down from where it tells you the size of your current displayed photo - I didn't realise it was a drop down for fucking ages )
C&P the code
Delete all the _stuff_ from the code (I don't what it is but the bit you want looks like this: _*https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7350/13921550287_be3f496620_z.jpg*)_
Put that bit in img tags on here and bob's your wotsit

If you leave all the other code in and put it on here with or without img tags, it's comes up as a photo plus links to your photostream. If you do it the way I've described above, it comes up as just the picture; if you click on it, it opens it in a new window or gives you a bigger size. (If you've done it too big to appear on urban - you get that little bit that says 'click to see full size' on the top of the photo)

I thought this was a bit of an arseache on the recent comp tbh. I wanted to click on the pictures and see bigger versions - it was panoramas ffs - but just got taken to the same size photos on peoples' flickr streams.

Btw, from comments above, it's just me that thinks looking at flickr streams is a bit...personal then?  Some of them are in people's real names and I never know whether they know they've linked to personal info so I don't look 

Apart from sim667's 'glamour' shots obviously. I've erm 'pored over' them alright


----------



## sim667 (May 6, 2014)

If I've taken "glamour" shots, I don't even know about them?

I've got no problem with people looking at my photostream, at the end of the day I kind of work as a photographer, and have an online portfolio...... so its just one of them things if people know my real name. The only things a google search of my name bring up is my linkedin (which I've forgotten the password for), and my website on about page 10


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2014)

Cheers for that Sweet FA, I'll try that on the May photo thread.

Just tried 150x150 is a tiny image


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 6, 2014)

Just download an image resizer. There's loads of free ones. Get whatever pic you want down to 600 pixels wide or so and upload to here. Easy


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Cheers for that Sweet FA, I'll try that on the May photo thread.
> 
> Just tried 150x150 is a tiny image



633x640





1012x1024
[


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just download an image resizer. There's loads of free ones. Get whatever pic you want down to 600 pixels wide or so and upload to here. Easy


No just copy the BBcode for the appropriately sized photo!


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2014)

sim667 said:


> If I've taken "glamour" shots, I don't even know about them?


I was being silly; I've never looked at your stream for the reasons I said


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2014)

Oops, I've cluttered up the comp thread; could a passing mod chop all this off and stick it on the flickr thread please? editor, FridgeMagnet?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2014)

2. Looking West


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

1) omg, sweet fa, i think i love you, i'd been completely baffled previously since they changed flickr. yes i love sweet fA, please vote for this one and i'll have his babies honest and if that''s not a different view then i don't know what is.


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2014)

1 - waterfront Reflections


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2014)

2 - Time Machined


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2014)

3 - London Train


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 7, 2014)

1. brixton village class war by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2014)

Great theme, great photos. Really got me snapping.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

2) da gurlz etc


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

3) knees and.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

that's my 3, i'm so excited that it's all starting making sense again


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2014)

I've got too many.  I can't decide and it's only the 7th


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

am feeling excitable like a puppy


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> am feeling excitable like a puppy


Yes well calm down and label your photos or people won't know how to vote for them


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Yes well calm down and label your photos or people won't know how to vote for them


thank you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Yes well calm down and label your photos or people won't know how to vote for them


happy now


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2014)

Between this and my new camera I'm loving it.


----------



## albionism (May 8, 2014)

Decapitated Bird.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> happy now


 Just seen the first one


----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2014)

.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 8, 2014)

From Below - Pyramid


----------



## dweller (May 8, 2014)

1. south bank chameleon


----------



## dweller (May 8, 2014)

2. the shard is nothing


----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2014)

Entry 1:


----------



## plurker (May 9, 2014)

Haven't been onto this sub-forum for yonks; must rectify that. Not recent; but haven't had time to take photos recently 
*
Bug*






*Two girls, one sun





Jin Mao



*


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

I particularly like the one with the reflective wheel hub.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2014)

3. Off the rails


----------



## RedDragon (May 10, 2014)

1. Yellow Trumpets


----------



## RedDragon (May 10, 2014)

2. Diving Board


----------



## RedDragon (May 11, 2014)

3. Cherub at the Window


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

P1020951X by samsingsing, on Flickr

2) Leaning back tilts the world

_(No insult intended to large waisted men, I am one myself)_


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 13, 2014)

2. Silver Horse by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 13, 2014)

i've changed my mind on one of my photos (cos i took a good un in berlin in particular).

can i be a massive wanker and delete one/insert one please my lovely people?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 14, 2014)

mnmz






(through water drops)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 14, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> mnmz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 14, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That's fantastic


Thank you very muchly


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 15, 2014)

3) View from: Behind The Waterfall


----------



## Mikey77 (May 15, 2014)

The sharp eyed will know where this is. Can't get the "bokeh" I want with the kit lens 18 - 55. This looks better cropped or zoomed in as far as blur goes, but then there are less of the other two subjects in the photo if cropped. It's the big baby I want in focus.






Shard. This is much better full screen, but photobucket tends to shrink them too I think. It was sunny and an online tip said F8 at 1/250. I think this was F8 with the shutter speed at 1/500.






I love to take a photo of a nice pussy. All I done with this was darken it a little in Photoshop. The mouth looks out of focus, but I think that's probably the fine hair in that area. So this is the only decent blur I can get on the Canon kit lens. I generally zoom to the outer end and pick the lowest f stop possible at that zoom.


----------



## ash (May 17, 2014)

The millennium bridge


----------



## clicker (May 17, 2014)

2. inside out

urgh tried to go smaller


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2014)

4. me taking the piss




IMG_1717 by paulietandoori, on Flickr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2014)

flickr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2014)

IMG_1717 by paulietandoori, on Flickr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 17, 2014)

aha! sorry, i'm an idiot.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 18, 2014)

Paulie check the Flickr makeover thread, post #169 by mwgdrwg to see how to do a better flickr link.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 19, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Paulie check the Flickr makeover thread, post #169 by mwgdrwg to see how to do a better flickr link.


I think he's seen it 



Unfortunately 


Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm an idiot.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 21, 2014)

Chapel
​





Main Road
(Route 1; some way North of Cleethorpes)​





Staunch


----------



## albionism (May 24, 2014)

Where were those taken? Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2014)

Kudos to beesonthewhatnow for a freakin' barn-burner of a competition this month.


----------



## clicker (May 24, 2014)

3. shard


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 25, 2014)

3. South Bank sand by redspotted, on Flickr


----------



## RedDragon (May 25, 2014)

3. Outta Wine

Oops, had to withdrawal due to hitting my limit 

But thanks for the like weltweit


----------



## abe11825 (May 25, 2014)

Taken this morning. Shot it in RAW format (new to that level of shooting) although I _did_ convert it to .jpg cos I wanted to forward to people. Aside from conversion, I didn't fix anything. The last picture's blur was part of the original shot. 

01. It's all in how you look at it. #Namaste:



02. "Does this contraption make my arse look big?"
 

03. "Go away. I'm trying to sleep, ffs!"


----------



## mrs quoad (May 25, 2014)

albionism said:


> Where were those taken? Looks like a beautiful place.


An incredible place, tbf. Iceland in (late-ish) winter. Akureyri (pop. 17,000) cathedral, the main road from Akureyri to Borgarnes, and the side of Hverfjall 
(a volcano husk).


----------



## kage (May 26, 2014)

1. Stars


----------



## ash (May 26, 2014)

Posh lunch from a child perspective. Found on my phone afterwards!!


----------



## Sweet FA (May 27, 2014)

1. Monkey Girl


----------



## Sweet FA (May 27, 2014)

2. Monkey Boy


----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2014)

I've been taking pictures of things reflected in shop windows.


----------



## fractionMan (May 29, 2014)

2: out for a walk


----------



## fractionMan (May 29, 2014)

3: into the depths


----------



## dweller (May 29, 2014)

3. south banks stairs


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, I'll vote first!

Stowpirate - waterfront reflections
dweller - south bank stairs
RedDragon - diving board

bugger, that was _hard.  _Great entries this month!


----------



## clicker (Jun 2, 2014)

1. hocus eye - view from behind the waterfall.
2. beesonthewhatnow - up the stairs. ( love this, looks like a sea creature.)
3. dweller - south bank stairs


----------



## plurker (Jun 2, 2014)

1. Stowpirate- London Train
2. Dweller - Southbank Stairs
3. Sweet FA - Monkey Girl


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2014)

1 herbz mnmz
2 Dweller South south bank stairs
3 Albi Decap Bird


----------



## rioted (Jun 2, 2014)

1 - Stowpirate - waterfront Reflections
2 - Mrs Quoad - main road
3 - Dr_Herbz - mnmz


----------



## prunus (Jun 2, 2014)

1. Off the rails, Mr. Bishie - love this.
2. Into the depths, Fractionman.
3. Waterfront relflections, Stowpirate.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 2, 2014)

1. hocus eye - view from behind the waterfall.
2. beesonthewhatnow - Humber Bridge
3. editor - Kite flying at the Streatham Kite Day in April


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2014)

1 - Nintendo Game Boy - Welweit
2 - Bug - Plurker - Maybe a tighter crop? 
3 - Stars - Kage


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 2, 2014)

1: Mr.Bishie - Off the rails
2: Beesonthewhatnow - Humber Bridge
3: Stowpirate - Waterfront Reflections


----------



## dweller (Jun 2, 2014)

1. plurker Bug
2. fractionman entry 1
3. mr bishie off the rails


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 2, 2014)

1. dweller - The Shard is nothing 
2. stowpirate - Waterfront reflections
3. beesonthewhatnow - Up the stairs

Good entries this month, I've changed my mind half a dozen times already


----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2014)

1. plurker - Jin Mao
2. clicker - Shard
3. fractionMan - Entry 1


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2014)

1. editor - Subway dancer NYC
2. plurker - Bug
3. fractionMan - into the depths


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 2, 2014)

1. Fractionman - Into the depths
2. plurker - Jin Mao
3. editor - Subway Dancer NYC

Not an easy selection this month!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2014)

Up The Stairs - bees
waterfront Reflections - stowpirate
south banks stairs - dweller



Special mention to Paulie for the best photo title; 'omg, sweet fa, i think i love you, i'd been completely baffled previously since they changed flickr. yes i love sweet fA, please vote for this one and i'll have his babies honest and if that''s not a different view then i don't know what is'


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2014)

1) albionism, Brittle Trees

2) plurker, Bug

3) fractionMan, into the depths


----------



## albionism (Jun 3, 2014)

1) Stowpirate - Waterfront Reflections
2) Dweller - South Bank Chameleon
3) Mr.Bishie - Off The Rails


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry all, I'm stuck behind a mixing desk at the moment so can't count up votes, will get on it later hopefully...


----------



## plurker (Jun 4, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> 2 - Bug - Plurker - Maybe a tighter crop?



thanks, this was actually posted uncropped...


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2014)

plurker said:


> thanks, this was actually posted uncropped...



I was thinking just wheel and reflection but maybe that is a tad too much of a crop?


----------



## plurker (Jun 4, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> I was thinking just wheel and reflection but maybe that is a tad too much of a crop?


Maybe, I might mess around with it some more; I'm not an expert


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey beesonthewhatnow I got really impatient so I counted them up for you 

A remarkable 24 different images received votes this month!

Here's the results (someone please check them but I don't think the winner is in doubt)

*Stowpirate - waterfront reflections 15*
Plurker - Bug 9
dweller - south bank stairs 8
Mr.Bishie - Off the rails 8
fractionman - into the depths 7
beesonthewhatnow - up the stairs. 6
hocus eye - view from behind the waterfall 6
plurker - Jin Mao 5
beesonthewhatnow - Humber Bridge 4
herbz - mnmz 4
editor - Subway dancer NYC 4
Nintendo Game Boy - Welweit 3
Stowpirate- London Train 3
fractionman - "entry 1" 3
clicker - Shard 2
albionism - Brittle Trees 3
Dweller - South Bank Chameleon 2
Mrs Quoad - main road 2
RedDragon - diving board 1
Sweet FA - Monkey Girl 1
Albi - Decap Bird 1
editor - Kite flying at the Streatham Kite Day in April 1
Stars - Kage 1

Congrats to stowpirate


----------



## plurker (Jun 4, 2014)

nicely done stowpirate - maybe i'll crop mine better next month


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the votes. 

I had a couple of ideas for a theme. Does anybody like the idea of an open competition with no actual theme as such with votes for the worst photograph? Or maybe something like retro/vintage style?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 4, 2014)

I prefer the themes tbh. Always nice to see how differently people interpret them...


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Thanks for the votes.
> 
> I had a couple of ideas for a theme. Does anybody like the idea of an open competition with no actual theme as such with votes for the worst photograph? Or maybe something like retro/vintage style?





beesonthewhatnow said:


> I prefer the themes tbh. Always nice to see how differently people interpret them...



Me too.  It gives me something to focus on for the month.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Me too.  It gives me something to focus on for the month.



OK I think I am going to go for, "retro vintage style". Is that OK or is that a tad broad?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> OK I think I am going to go for, "retro vintage style". Is that OK or is that a tad broad?



I'm not the boss 

The "style" bit implies post processing (which I know is your bag, so I guess it's what you mean) It's pretty broad all round tbh.  When does retro end ?  The 70s, the 90s?

I quite like either "vintage" or "retro" as themes.  They allow more that just a pile of random shots put through retro filters (which is what others will most likely do not having ancient cameras like yours!).


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> I'm not the boss
> 
> The "style" bit implies post processing (which I know is your bag, so I guess it's what you mean) It's pretty broad all round tbh.  When does retro end ?  The 70s, the 90s?
> 
> I quite like either "vintage" or "retro" as themes.  They allow more that just a pile of random shots put through retro filters (which is what others will most likely do not having ancient cameras like yours!).



The other one that is similar is nostalgic.


----------



## plurker (Jun 4, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Me too.  It gives me something to focus on for the month.



I like this use of "focus on"


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 4, 2014)

plurker said:


> I like this use of "focus on"



Another possible theme


----------

